# Michael Hudson: "La guerra es contra Europa y Alemania"



## M. Priede (29 Mar 2022)

Michael Hudson:

"La guerra no es contra Rusia ni contra Ucrania; la guerra es contra Europa y Alemania"

*"Tendremos un camino neoliberal financiado por la deuda en Europa y Norteamérica, y tendrás un camino de capitalismo industrial evolucionando hacia el socialismo en China y la Iniciativa Belt and Road, el bloque de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai".*

"Lo que están viendo no es que EE. UU. se esté volviendo contraproducente y disparándose en el pie al crear una crisis mundial. ¡Esa es la idea! Porque se da cuenta de que en la crisis mundial, los precios de la energía van a subir mucho, beneficiando la balanza de pagos de Estados Unidos. *[Lo mismo que en 1973: (32) El mito de que la guerra del Yom Kipur y la derrota árabe hizo que éstos se vengaran subiendo el precio del petróleo en 1973 | Burbuja.info ]*No solo como exportador de energía, sino también las compañías petroleras que controlan el comercio mundial de petróleo, una vez que excluyan a Rusia de él, los precios de los cultivos agrícolas subirán, beneficiando a Estados Unidos como exportador agrícola, especialmente si impiden que el trigo ucraniano y ruso exportaciones, y esto va a crear una crisis de deuda para los países del tercer mundo cuyas deudas están por vencer. Y Estados Unidos puede usar esta crisis de la deuda para forzarlos, o intentar forzarlos, si están de acuerdo. La estrategia de Estados Unidos es crear exactamente la crisis mundial que se les presenta como accidental. Puede estar seguro de que estas personas leen los periódicos lo suficiente como para saber que este es el resultado obvio de lo que están haciendo. Mira lo que están haciendo como deliberado. No asumas que son tontos. Son inteligentes, son malvados, pero no son tontos".

"E*stados Unidos controla totalmente a los políticos europeos. La única oposición a la OTAN y a Estados Unidos en Europa es el ala derecha. El ala nacionalista. El ala izquierda está totalmente detrás de Estados Unidos y lo ha estado desde que, realmente, la Fundación Nacional para la Democracia y otras agencias estadounidenses tomaron el control de los partidos de izquierda en toda Europa. Han convertido a la izquierda europea en Tony Blair, los partidos socialdemócratas en Alemania y el resto de Europa, los partidos laboristas en Inglaterra, no son laboristas ni socialistas, son básicamente partidos neoliberales pro-estadounidenses".

" Bueno, la herramienta obvia que se ha utilizado durante los últimos 75 años ha sido el soborno. Los políticos europeos especialmente son muy fáciles de sobornar. Y la mayoría de los países, simplemente pagándoles dinero, *y apoyando sus campañas políticas, entrometiéndose en otros países mediante un enorme apoyo financiero a los políticos pro-estadounidenses es la forma obvia. Asesinatos selectivos desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando los británicos y los estadounidenses se trasladaron a Grecia y comenzaron a disparar a todos los antinazis porque eran en gran parte socialistas, e Inglaterra y Estados Unidos querían restaurar la monarquía griega. Tienes la Operación Gladio en Italia, tienes los asesinatos selectivos desde Chile hasta el resto de América Latina y su estela. Así que, si no puedes comprarlos, mátalos".

*"Habrá muchas interrupciones, incluso hambre, muchas transferencias de propiedad y trastornos, pero a largo plazo, Estados Unidos, está destruyendo la idea de un orden globalizado único interconectado porque ha separado a Europa y a Norteamérica de todo el resto del mundo".

"*Así que la cuestión es, creo que dentro del Pentágono y del Departamento de Estado,* su gran preocupación es, ¿cómo mantenemos el control de India en manos de Estados Unidos?* Esa va a ser la gran área de crisis en los próximos años"

"No creo que sea nuclear, aunque podría, *dados los locos neoconservadores con sus fundamentalistas cristianos en Washington, gente como Pompeo que piensa que Jesús vendrá si vuelas el mundo. Es decir, esta gente está literalmente loca.*

Trabajé con gente de Seguridad Nacional hace 50 años en el Instituto Hudson, y no podía creer que los cerebros humanos fueran tan retorcidos como lo eran, queriendo volar gran parte del mundo por razones religiosas. Y por razones étnicas, y por razones de psicología personal. Y estas son las personas que de alguna manera se han elevado a una posición de formulación de políticas en los Estados Unidos, y están amenazando no sólo al resto del mundo, sino también, por supuesto, a la economía estadounidense".









NATO-Russia Proxy War: Revealing Signs of a Fading America: Scott Ritter, Michael Hudson - Global Research


“Joe Biden looked Vladimir Putin in the eye last June and threatened him with massive sanctions. He had months to sit down with his inner circle and say, “how do we prepare for this?” Nothing the U.S. and its allies are doing has taken the Russians by surprise.




www.globalresearch.ca





Transcripción - Entrevista con Michael Hudson, 24 de marzo
de 2022

Primera parte

Global Research: _Es un gran privilegio hablar con usted de nuevo, Sr. Hudson. Bienvenido._

Michael Hudson: ¡Gracias por recibirme!

GR: _Ahora, estamos viendo cómo la OTAN se unifica detrás del llamamiento de EE.UU. para sancionar a Rusia, incluyendo la eliminación del sistema SWIFT. Están siendo golpeados con sanciones para dañar, sanciones del infierno como diría el presidente Biden, y no parece que esté funcionando. Pero las sanciones se están convirtiendo en un bumerán, y están golpeando muy fuerte a la UE y a Estados Unidos con la subida de los precios de los alimentos, los fertilizantes, el petróleo y el gas. Parece que provocan la agresión rusa. Les ha obligado a hacerlo. Sabemos que no era la respuesta, quiero decir que es algo en lo que han estado trabajando todo el tiempo. Pero, ¿cuál era realmente el objetivo estratégico de provocar a Rusia para que fuera a la guerra de sanciones con Ucrania? ¿Prevén que Rusia pida clemencia o hay algo más en juego?_

MH: Creo que es justo lo contrario de lo que has dicho. La guerra no es contra Rusia. La guerra no es contra Ucrania. La guerra es contra Europa y Alemania. El propósito de las sanciones es impedir que Europa y otros aliados aumenten su comercio y sus inversiones con Rusia y China, porque Estados Unidos vio que el centro del crecimiento mundial no está en América ahora que se está desindustrializando. Seguir las políticas neoliberales desde la década de 1980 ha terminado por vaciar la economía estadounidense. ¿Y cómo diablos puede Estados Unidos mantener la prosperidad si ha perdido la capacidad de crear riqueza?* La única forma de mantener la prosperidad si no se puede crear en casa es obtenerla del exterior.* Y el intento, desde hace un año, del presidente Biden y de los neoconservadores estadounidenses, fue bloquear el Nord Stream 2,* y en su defecto, bloquear todo el comercio energético y de otro tipo con Rusia. Para que Estados Unidos pudiera monopolizarlo por sí mismo.* Una de las principales herramientas de los últimos cien años de control de la economía mundial por parte de Estados Unidos ha sido la industria del petróleo. Controlando el comercio mundial de energía. La energía es la clave del PIB, de la productividad y de todos los países, y la idea de que el comercio energético saliera del control de EE.UU. y entrara en el de otros países amenazaba la capacidad de EE.UU. de desconectar a otros países.
Así que la provocación de la guerra en Ucrania y la provocación de una respuesta de los Estados Unidos ha permitido a los Estados Unidos decir, mira lo mal que lo está haciendo Rusia, se está defendiendo. *Defenderse de los Estados Unidos es una declaración de guerra. Porque significa que se está rompiendo con el sistema dolarizado, y por lo tanto al pensar que otros países tienen el potencial de independizarse fue visto en los Estados Unidos como un desafío a la capacidad de los Estados Unidos para dictar sus políticas y utilizar la diplomacia del dólar para tomar el control de sus alturas de mando. *

El temor de los Estados Unidos, por supuesto, es que el movimiento ecologista sea capaz de moverse para detener el calentamiento global mediante la desaceleración de los combustibles de carbón, el petróleo y el gas, por lo que al crear esta crisis en Europa, los Estados Unidos han basado su política exterior en la aceleración del calentamiento global. Acelerando el carbón y el petróleo como los combustibles del futuro.* Creo que el Presidente Biden en Polonia hoy está prometiendo carbón polaco para reemplazar el petróleo ruso. Y el carbón americano. Por eso el presidente Biden tiene al senador Manchin, del lobby de la industria del carbón, como jefe de la agencia medioambiental y energética.*

Así que lo que se está viendo no es que a EEUU le salga el tiro por la culata y se dispare en el pie creando una crisis mundial. Esa es la idea. *Porque se da cuenta de que en la crisis mundial, los precios de la energía van a subir mucho, beneficiando a la balanza de pagos de EE.UU. No sólo como exportador de energía, sino que las compañías petroleras que controlan el comercio mundial de petróleo, una vez que excluyan a Rusia de él, los precios de los cultivos agrícolas van a subir mucho, beneficiando a los Estados Unidos como exportador agrícola, especialmente si impiden las exportaciones de trigo ucraniano y ruso, y esto va a crear una crisis de la deuda para los países del tercer mundo cuyas deudas están por vencer. Y Estados Unidos puede utilizar esta crisis de la deuda para obligarles, o intentar obligarles, si se prestan a ello, a seguir privatizando y vendiendo su dominio público a los compradores estadounidenses para que puedan vender su patrimonio con el fin de obtener el dinero para pagar las deudas para pagar las mayores importaciones de petróleo y alimentos.*

La estrategia de EE.UU. es crear exactamente la crisis mundial que se le presenta como accidental. Puedes estar seguro de que esta gente lee los periódicos lo suficiente como para saber que este es el resultado obvio de lo que están haciendo. Mira lo que están haciendo como algo deliberado. No asuma que son tontos. Son inteligentes, son malvados, pero no son tontos.

GR: _Ya sabes que hay bastante, pero quiero señalar que en uno de tus artículos hablaste básicamente de tres áreas, áreas económicas, que parecían estar dominando las cosas en los Estados Unidos ahora mismo. Está el sector del petróleo y el gas, está el complejo militar-industrial, y luego está el sector FIRE, las finanzas, la industria y el sector inmobiliario. Y creo que estas tres áreas se están beneficiando de la situación actual. Puedes ver esto claramente. Los niveles, las tasas de Raytheon y Lockheed Martin subiendo..._

MH: Bueno, no estoy seguro de los bancos. ¿Dónde quedaron los intereses de los bancos en todo esto? Los bancos, desde el siglo XIII, han hecho la mayor parte de su dinero en la financiación del comercio. Si eres un importador de petróleo, obtienes una carta de crédito para que el banco se comprometa a pagar cuando se haga la entrega. La financiación del comercio es una actividad bancaria enorme, y ahora los bancos estadounidenses están excluidos de esta financiación del comercio mientras se trate de Rusia, China y probablemente los países de la Iniciativa Belt and Road. Así que es difícil ver cómo se benefician los bancos. Especialmente si los países del tercer mundo, los países del sur global, dicen que no vamos a sacrificar nuestras economías e imponer austeridad sólo para pagar a los tenedores de bonos. Los préstamos han salido mal, son préstamos odiosos, los estamos repudiando. No los vamos a pagar.
Eso no va a ayudar a los bancos y a los inversores. Así que los bancos parecen haber tomado un... Están un poco atrasados en todo esto.* La guerra es tanto económica como neoliberal, con un odio visceral a Rusia, y un odio a Alemania también, entre los neoconservadores. Y creo que eso es, no se entiende, pero hay este odio no económico, casi un odio racista en el trabajo aquí cuando se extiende a China, por ejemplo.* Y los Estados Unidos es, no se sabe lo que va a pasar en la anarquía. Si hay una guerra financiera, y, el mundo se está dividiendo en dos bloques económicos, es muy parecido a una guerra militar. Realmente no sabes lo que va a pasar en la anarquía. Es una caja de explosivos. Estados Unidos piensa que tiene suficiente poder mediante el soborno, la fuerza, el asesinato, si es necesario, como algunos de los senadores han pedido, para salirse con la suya, pero no estoy seguro de que eso se vaya a encontrar con la simple pasividad de todos los que Estados Unidos declara como enemigos.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Mar 2022)

(y II)

GR: _Bueno, Arabia Saudí anunció recientemente que fijaría el precio del petróleo en yuanes. Eso significa que el dólar tiene ahora un competidor, supongo, a la hora de comprar petróleo. _

MH: El comercio de petróleo con China. Otros países no van a hacer su comercio en dólares porque Estados Unidos puede simplemente apoderarse de los activos en dólares que tengan. Si un país hace algo independiente, como cuando Chile quiso tomar el control del comercio del cobre, bajo Allende, Estados Unidos puede simplemente agarrar su dinero. Cuando a Venezuela se le ocurrió emprender una reforma agraria en la política popular, Estados Unidos simplemente se apoderó de su dinero, y el Banco de Inglaterra se apoderó del oro de Venezuela. Estados Unidos simplemente se apoderó de las reservas extranjeras de Afganistán antes de apoderarse de las reservas extranjeras de Rusia.

Así que de repente, los países o tienen miedo de almacenar o tienen miedo de utilizar los bancos de Estados Unidos, miedo de utilizar cualquier conexión con el dólar, o tener cualquier cosa disponible para que los Estados Unidos lo puedan agarrar, porque esa es su política ahora. *Eso es lo que realmente está alejando a otros países. Incluso los aliados de Estados Unidos deben estar asustados, porque Alemania está pidiendo que su suministro de oro le sea devuelto desde el Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York en cargas de avión.*

GR: _Sí, así que estás viendo una especie de efecto dominó, es decir, el dólar estadounidense, ya estaba en algunas dificultades, pero ahora, puedes ver que realmente se acelera a medida que continuamos, y en todos esos otros países del sur global y otros lugares que has mencionado, ¿van a deshacerse de eso e ir con la otra moneda?_

MH: La crisis es política. No va con otra moneda. El presidente Putin, en sus discursos, dijo que esta guerra no es sobre Ucrania. Esta guerra es sobre la reestructuración del orden internacional. *Y lo que eso significa es una alternativa al FMI. Un conjunto de instituciones alternativas al Banco Mundial. Una alternativa al Tribunal Mundial. Y una alternativa al orden basado en las normas de Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, pero eso no puede hacerse mientras Estados Unidos sea miembro de ese grupo.*

Así que significa que va a haber una nueva agrupación de organizaciones internacionales, a la que Estados Unidos no se unirá porque no se unirá a ninguna organización en la que no tenga poder de veto. Así que va a tener caminos paralelos. *Tendrás un camino neoliberal financiado por la deuda en Europa y Norteamérica, y tendrás un camino de capitalismo industrial evolucionando hacia el socialismo en China y la Iniciativa Belt and Road, el bloque de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai.*

- Intermedio - Segunda parte

GR: _Creo que la resolución de Ucrania es una especie de acuerdo a corto plazo, pero el largo plazo va a ser, de hecho, sacudir a Europa lejos de la OTAN y el grado de influencia de Estados Unidos._

Suscríbete a DeepL Pro para poder traducir archivos de mayor tamaño. Más información disponible en www.DeepL.com/pro.

MH: E*stados Unidos controla totalmente a los políticos europeos. La única oposición a la OTAN y a Estados Unidos en Europa es el ala derecha. El ala nacionalista. El ala izquierda está totalmente detrás de Estados Unidos y lo ha estado desde que, realmente, la Fundación Nacional para la Democracia y otras agencias estadounidenses tomaron el control de los partidos de izquierda en toda Europa. Han convertido a la izquierda europea en Tony Blair, los partidos socialdemócratas en Alemania y el resto de Europa, los partidos laboristas en Inglaterra, no son laboristas ni socialistas, son básicamente partidos neoliberales pro-estadounidenses.*

GR: _Sé que Rusia es muy rica en yacimientos minerales, y también en petróleo y gas. Rusia y Ucrania forman parte del granero del mundo. Y como controlanlos minerales importantes como el litio y el paladio y así sucesivamente, por lo que están tratando con Ucrania, parte de ese plan, como resultado vas a ver, como he mencionado, una gran cantidad de impactos en todo el mundo, incluyendo los alimentos, y probablemente vamos a empezar a ver incluso la escasez de alimentos muy pronto._

MH: Esa es la intención, hay que darse cuenta de que esto estaba previsto. Sin gas, ya las empresas alemanas de fertilizantes están quebrando porque el fertilizante se hace con gas, y si no pueden conseguir su gas ruso, no pueden hacer el fertilizante, y si no tienes el fertilizante, las cosechas no van a ser tan frecuentes y abundantes como antes. *Así que todo esto, tienes que asumir que, es tan obvio, ellos sabían que esto iba a suceder, y esperan que los Estados Unidos se beneficien de la compresión de costos que está imponiendo a los importadores de alimentos en beneficio de los Estados Unidos.*

GR: _Sólo quiero tener una idea de lo que los Estados Unidos tiene para contraatacar. Quiero decir, ellos tienen el prestigio del dólar en su capacidad de inventar cosas, pero también tienen el control, a través del uso, confiscando, por ejemplo, el oro y los depósitos del gobierno ruso, el Banco Central de Rusia. ¿Esos esfuerzos van a ser, es el tipo de cosas que tienen, quiero decir que también podríamos hablar más tarde sobre el ejército real, pero podría hablar de ese tipo de herramientas que los Estados Unidos tienen para luchar contra Rusia?_

MH:* Bueno, la herramienta obvia que se ha utilizado durante los últimos 75 años ha sido el soborno. Los políticos europeos especialmente son muy fáciles de sobornar. Y la mayoría de los países, simplemente pagándoles dinero, y apoyando sus campañas políticas, entrometiéndose en otros países mediante un enorme apoyo financiero a los políticos pro-estadounidenses es la forma obvia. Asesinatos selectivos desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando los británicos y los estadounidenses se trasladaron a Grecia y comenzaron a disparar a todos los antinazis porque eran en gran parte socialistas, e Inglaterra y Estados Unidos querían restaurar la monarquía griega. Tienes la Operación Gladio en Italia, tienes los asesinatos selectivos desde Chile hasta el resto de América Latina y su estela. Así que, si no puedes comprarlos, mátalos.*

También hay varias fuerzas militares. Y la principal herramienta que Estados Unidos ha intentado utilizar son las sanciones. Si no pueden obtener su petróleo, o financiarlo en gas o alimentos de Rusia, entonces Estados Unidos puede simplemente apagar su suministro de alimentos. Y apagar las materias primas críticas e interrumpir sus procesos económicos porque hay tantos componentes diferentes que se necesitan para casi cualquier tipo de actividad económica...

Estados Unidos estaba buscando puntos de presión. Y va a tratar de trabajar en los puntos de presión, el sabotaje ciertamente, es otra herramienta que se está utilizando, como se ve en Ucrania. Así que la pregunta es si este intento de puntos de presión va a forzar a otros países, ciertamente va a causar sufrimiento. A corto plazo para estos países.

A largo plazo, van a ver, vamos a tener que ser autosuficientes en los principales puntos de presión. Vamos a tener que producir nuestros propios alimentos. No importar nuestro trigo. Vamos a tener que dejar de cultivar en plantaciones de exportación y tener nuestro propio grano, tal vez volver a la agricultura de tamaño familiar para hacer todo esto. Vamos a tener que producir nuestras propias armas, vamos a tener que tener nuestras propias fuentes de combustible, y eso incluiría la energía solar y la energía renovable para independizarnos del comercio de petróleo, gas y carbón dominado por Estados Unidos. Así que el efecto a largo plazo, incluso a medio plazo, de todo esto va a hacer que otros países sean autosuficientes e independientes.

*Habrá muchas interrupciones, incluso hambre, muchas transferencias de propiedad y trastornos, pero a largo plazo, Estados Unidos, está destruyendo la idea de un orden globalizado único interconectado porque ha separado a Europa y a Norteamérica de todo el resto del mundo.*

GR: _¿Cómo es... Cuando se trata de lidiar con los oligarcas en Rusia, y lo que están enfrentando con estas sanciones, quieren que las sanciones se terminen para poder involucrarse con los Estados Unidos, o están tomando a Putin y un enfoque de "hagámoslo por nuestra cuenta"?_

MH: En el pasado, los oligarcas estaban muy orientados hacia Occidente porque cuando transfirieron el petróleo y el gas de Rusia y el níquel y los bienes inmuebles a sus propias manos, ¿cómo cobraron? No había dinero en Rusia porque todo fue destruido en la terapia de choque de 1991. La única manera en que podían sacar dinero era vendiendo algunas de sus acciones a Occidente. Y eso es lo que Khodorkovsky quería hacer cuando quería vender Yukos a, creo, el Standard Oil Group. Y ahora que se dan cuenta de que Estados Unidos puede simplemente apoderarse de sus yates, apoderarse de sus propiedades inmobiliarias británicas, apoderarse de sus equipos deportivos, apoderarse de los activos que tienen en Occidente,* se están dando cuenta de que su única seguridad es mantenerlos dentro de Rusia y sus economías aliadas, no en las economías basadas en Estados Unidos, donde todo lo que tienen en Occidente puede ser agarrado.*

Así que sí hoy, o ayer, Chubais ha dejado Rusia para siempre y se ha ido a Occidente, y tú haces elegir a los oligarcas. O se quedan en Rusia y miran su riqueza creando medios de producción rusos o se van de Rusia, cogen su dinero y corren y esperan que occidente les deje quedarse con algo de lo que robaron.

GR: _Entre los países que no van a apoyar las sanciones contra Rusia están China, India, Kazajistán, Tayikistán, Kurdistán, es decir, todos esos países de la región de Asia Central. Y eso parece beneficiar a la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta, creo._

MH: Eso parece. El gran interrogante es la India. Porque es muy grande. Y la India ya se ha posicionado para ser el intermediario de mucha financiación del comercio financiero con Rusia. India también es propensa a ser pro-estadounidense. Y Modi en el pasado políticamente ha sido muy pro-americano. Pero el hecho es que si miras los intereses económicos nacionales implícitos de la India, sus intereses económicos están con la región en la que se encuentra. Con Eurasia, no con Estados Unidos.

Así que la cuestión es, creo que dentro del Pentágono y del Departamento de Estado, su gran preocupación es, ¿cómo mantenemos el control de India en manos de Estados Unidos? Esa va a ser la gran área de crisis en los próximos años.

GR: _Tal vez, te haga ponerte las gafas para mirar hacia el futuro. Quizás dentro de un par de años. Teniendo en cuenta las tendencias predominantes, ¿cómo va a ser esto? ¿Va a tener un lado más avanzado que el otro o va a ser una cáscara nuclear? ¿Cuál es su opinión?_

MH: No creo que sea nuclear, aunque podría, dados los locos neoconservadores con sus fundamentalistas cristianos en Washington, gente como Pompeo que piensa que Jesús vendrá si vuelas el mundo. Es decir, esta gente está literalmente loca.

*Trabajé con gente de Seguridad Nacional hace 50 años en el Instituto Hudson, y no podía creer que los cerebros humanos fueran tan retorcidos como lo eran, queriendo volar gran parte del mundo por razones religiosas. Y por razones étnicas, y por razones de psicología personal. Y estas son las personas que de alguna manera se han elevado a una posición de formulación de políticas en los Estados Unidos, y están amenazando no sólo al resto del mundo, sino también, por supuesto, a la economía estadounidense.*
Pero no creo que la guerra atómica sea probable. Creo que Estados Unidos va a tratar de convencer a otros países de que el neoliberalismo es la forma de enriquecerse. Y por supuesto, no lo es.

El neoliberalismo empobrece. El neoliberalismo es una guerra de clases contra el trabajo por parte de las finanzas, principalmente, y una guerra de clases contra la industria. Una guerra de clases contra los gobiernos. *Es la clase financiera, en realidad, contra todo el resto de la sociedad, que busca utilizar el apalancamiento de la deuda para controlar las empresas, los países, las familias y los individuos mediante la deuda.* Y la pregunta es si realmente van a ser capaces de convencer a la gente de que la forma de enriquecerse es endeudarse. O van a decir otros países, esto es un callejón sin salida. Y ha sido un callejón sin salida realmente desde que Roma legó a la civilización occidental todas las leyes de la deuda a favor de los acreedores, que eran totalmente diferentes de las del cercano oriente, que, donde las civilizaciones despegan.

GR: _Y solo un pensamiento final, quiero decir, resido en Canadá, y parece que cuando estoy escuchando acerca de la desdolarización en el hundimiento de la economía de Estados Unidos y cómo las cosas van a ir para los individuos ordinarios, me pregunto si Canadá puede de alguna manera escapar de esa trayectoria junto o tenemos una especie de grilletes en las muñecas y donde los Estados Unidos va, vamos allí también?_

MH: Canadá está completamente controlado por el sector bancario. Escribí un artículo para el grupo de reflexión del gobierno, _Canada and the New Monetary Orde_r, en 1978, en el que detallaba la dependencia de Canadá. *Está muy endeudado, controlado financieramente, y su gobierno es totalmente corrupto.* El partido neoliberal, el partido liberal de allí, es bastante corrupto, al igual que la mayoría de los demás partidos, y miran a Estados Unidos para proteger la corrupción y el gansterismo económico que les permite controlar Canadá.

GR: _Bueno, Michael Hudson, supongo que tenemos que irnos ahora, pero gracias por esa amplia e interesante discusión sobre nuestra supervivencia, cómo sobrevivimos a esta guerra, y cuáles serán las consecuencias. Muchas gracias por ser mi invitado en Global Research._

MH: Ha sido un placer estar aquí.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2022)

Yo lo llevo predicando desde hace dos años. 
El coronavirus sólo ha afectado a los países de Europa Occidental . 
Todo lo demás ha sido propaganda para engañarnos .

Las conexiones con los corresponsales en otros países se notaba que eran figurantes que habían repartido mascarillas para que saliesen en el plano de la cámara. Todas han sido performances y escenificaciones. 

Sin ir más lejos hoy he visto el funeral por el Duque de Edimburgo donde estaba el payaso de Felipito sin mascarilla cuando aquí la lleva hasta para ir a la ducha . Pero en el telediario no hacen ningún comentario sobre esa importante circunstancia como si aquí no hubiese pasado nada. 

Son unos criminales , unos sinvergüenzas . Lo que hacen es tal burla a la población que incluso parece una provocación , sobre todo después de tener a todos los niños y chavales con el burka hasta en el recreo y en gimnasia y cuya mente están destruyendo para siempre en vez de construirla . 

El bofetón de Will Smith, una chorrada que ha ocupado todos los titulares , ha distraído a la borregada en la transición instantánea de que un virus terriblemente letal y contagioso ahora no existe y todos jijeando en los oscar sin mascarilla. 

Hace unas semanas se trataba a los no vacunados como apestados , prohibiéndoles viajar y el acceso a cualquier sitio público y ahora millones de ucranianos sin vacunar y sin pasaporte covid se reparten por todos los países Europeos. 

Para la gente que tiene la memoria de pez como parece la mayoría les recuerdo el caso de Djokovic a ver si eso se la refresca. 

Indudablemente lo que han inyectado a los europeos no es vacuna. es algún tipo de droga permanente que les ha trastornado. 










Don Felipe y doña Letizia asisten a la solemne despedida de su 'querido tío Philip'


La Abadía de Westminster ha sido el escenario elegido para celebrar una misa de acción de gracias por la vida del duque de Edimburgo, que falleció el 9 de abril de 2021 a los 99 años



www.hola.com










Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info













El chantaje al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban y Discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril 2020 : coronavirus = endeudar a España+ armas a Ucrania


Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el...




www.burbuja.info










NO SON VACUNAS ! son drogas de sumisión química para que la población acepte imposiciones liberticidas y saqueadoras que están por venir


[ https://www.epe.es/es/sociedad/20220130/son-drogas-sumision-quimica-hay-13169876 https://cuidateplus.marca.com/bienestar/2022/03/13/drogas-sumision-quimica-efectos-usos-prevencion-179623.html no arden las calles , porque lo que han inyectado disfrazado de vacuna es una droga permanente que...




www.burbuja.info










LA PAZ SALVAJE : El genocidio de 12 millones de alemanes después de perder la segunda guerra mundial . Inédito documental que lo pasaron por la dos


como al parecer lo borran/censuran ... lo he buscado en la web https://www.area-documental.com/video/1945%20La%20Paz%20Salvaje/ https://es.rbth.com/historia/88284-vivieron-murieron-urss-prisioneros-guerra-alemanes La paz salvaje Documental (+18) como lo han borrado de la web de tve , lo he...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## luca (29 Mar 2022)

Borrado, ver firma


----------



## Plvs Vltra (29 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Mar 2022)

Pues si basicamente es eso.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo lo llevo predicando desde hace dos años.
> El coronavirus sólo ha afectado a los países de Europa Occidental .
> Todo lo demás ha sido propaganda para engañarnos .
> 
> ...



No, no te equivoques, entras en el juego de que todos son lo mismo, que lo mismo da Stalin que Churchill, Putin que Boris Johnson. Ese cuñadismo extremo lo fabrican quienes trabajan a fondo el derrotismo. ¿Para qué molestarse en averiguar la verdad de los hechos, tanto del presente como del pasado, si al final lo que vemos son títeres manejados por cuatro? Pues no, no es así.


----------



## FranMen (29 Mar 2022)

Entonces, ¿se han puesto de acuerdo Rusia y USA en acabar con Europa?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Mar 2022)

luca dijo:


> Verdades y obviedades. Lo único que explica nuestra situación son los hdp corruptos que nos traicionan y arruinan cada día



Y que seguirán haciéndolo siempre que una gran mayoría pueda comer y tenga internet. Pan y circo. Lo único que puede salvarnos es una crisis brutal, que la cosa degenere brutalmente en un corto lapso de tiempo.

Por tanto, paradójicamente, lo que hay que hacer es intentar endeudar lo máximo posible al estado, ser lo menos productivo posible y cualquier tipo de intercambio de bienes y servicios en negro, al menos todo lo que se pueda. Es la única manera de acelerar el proceso de decadencia lo suficiente como para que la gente reaccione, sino aquí no se mueve nadie. Debe haber hambre en las calles, y cuanto antes mejor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, no te equivoques, entras en el juego de que todos son lo mismo, que lo mismo da Stalin que Churchill, Putin que Boris Johnson. Ese cuñadismo extremo lo fabrican quienes trabajan a fondo el derrotismo. ¿Para qué molestarse en averiguar la verdad de los hechos, tanto del presente como del pasado, si al final lo que vemos son títeres manejados por cuatro? Pues no, no es así.



si quieres entra en el hilo y te expongo datos. No son conjeturas 






Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2022)

es la economía especulativa contra la productiva. 

Aquí lo dice en una frase un ganadero lo que Hitler se extendió durante 5 minutos . 




*Hitler Patron Oro.mp4*
Discurso sobre el patrón oro y la opción liberadora del patrón trabajo.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si quieres entra en el hilo y te expongo datos. No son conjeturas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya entré, leí y te dije eso.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y que seguirán haciéndolo siempre que una gran mayoría pueda comer y tenga internet. Pan y circo. Lo único que puede salvarnos es una crisis brutal, que la cosa degenere brutalmente en un corto lapso de tiempo.
> 
> Por tanto, paradójicamente, lo que hay que hacer es intentar endeudar lo máximo posible al estado, ser lo menos productivo posible y cualquier tipo de intercambio de bienes y servicios en negro, al menos todo lo que se pueda. Es la única manera de acelerar el proceso de decadencia lo suficiente como para que la gente reaccione, sino aquí no se mueve nadie. Debe haber hambre en las calles, y cuanto antes mejor.



Es justo lo que quieren. Mientras controlen los medios de comunicación, todo irá en la dirección que ellos quieren. Intenta abrir un medio alternativo (ninguno explicará jamás esto que vemos aquí) y verás lo que dura.


----------



## nose_nose (29 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, no te equivoques, entras en el juego de que todos son lo mismo, que lo mismo da Stalin que Churchill, Putin que Boris Johnson. Ese cuñadismo extremo lo fabrican quienes trabajan a fondo el derrotismo. ¿Para qué molestarse en averiguar la verdad de los hechos, tanto del presente como del pasado, si al final lo que vemos son títeres manejados por cuatro? Pues no, no es así.



Puedes dar algunos ejemplos de lo contrario ?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es justo lo que quieren. Mientras controlen los medios de comunicación, todo irá en la dirección que ellos quieren. Intenta abrir un medio alternativo (ninguno explicará jamás esto que vemos aquí) y verás lo que dura.



No, no es lo quieren, no de la forma que propongo. Ellos quieren que la rana se cueza lentamente, yo lo que digo es que para evitar eso la única solución realista (y que históricamente se demuestra hasta la infinidad) es avivar el fuego para que la rana salte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2022)

nose_nose dijo:


> Puedes dar algunos ejemplos de lo contrario ?



Lo que pretenden las guerras es llevar a la población a un estado de shock para que la élite dominante pueda robárselo todo.

Actualmente lo que harán será devaluar el euro para que se desvanezcan los ahorros de la gente , que viene siendo lo mismo que una quita bancaria.

Probablemente también ataquen a las herencias poniendo unos impuestos altísimos o simplemente expropiandolas que viene siendo lo mismo que la implantación del comunismo y la prohibición de la propiedad privada.

Los multimillonarios rusos son los descendientes de la élite comunista que se quedaban con lo que producían los esclavos.

Lo que pasa es que hartos de ocultar su estilo de vida se inventaron la transición


----------



## hartman (29 Mar 2022)

oceanis vs eurasia y ucrania es el frente malabar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2022)

Cuando la elite extractiva ve que la borregada tiene demasiadod recursos y dinero simplemente se inventan una guerra y se lo quitan. 

Consiguen dos objetivos: enriquecerse ellos y empobrecer a la población que vuelven a comportarse servilmente trabajando como esclavos hasta reventar


----------



## 8=> (29 Mar 2022)

Ya está el hijo de PUTA del viejo metiendo mierda contra EEUU y blanqueando a la puta URSS

Hijo de puta viejo ASQUEROSO


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ya está el hijo de PUTA del viejo metiendo mierda contra EEUU y blanqueando a la puta URSS
> 
> Hijo de puta viejo ASQUEROSO



Es que el error es pensar que son países y no personas los que están detrás.

Los que mandan ahora en el ejército de Estados Unidos son los jefes de Biden, que no son los mismos que si estuviese Trump de presidente.


Los que mandan actualmente en el ejército de España, son los jefes de Sánchez.

Lo mismo pasa en cualquier otro país.

Usan los ejércitos de los países para sus beneficios económicos.
Las mismas empresas que venden vacunas, venden misiles para asesinar a millones de personas


----------



## DarkNight (29 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> (y II)
> 
> GR: _Bueno, Arabia Saudí anunció recientemente que fijaría el precio del petróleo en yuanes. Eso significa que el dólar tiene ahora un competidor, supongo, a la hora de comprar petróleo. _
> 
> ...





Masones "socialdemócratas" globalistas.

Son los mismos que tienen mass media y redes sociales bajo soborno.

Los mismos que controlan la industria del cine y videojuegos, para meter toda su propaganda LGTB , fakes climáticos y demás mierda.

Y algunos, como Biden, matando a Empstein, porque visitaban continuamente esa isla para violar niños.


----------



## chemarin (29 Mar 2022)

Lo que dice Hudson es interesante, pero su teoría abre algunos interrogantes, ¿según Hudson EEUU renuncia a dominar el mundo y se conforma con controlar el 20 % de la población? Me parece que eso suena a derrota estrepitosa. Eso sí a Europa la tiene pillada como si fuera una perrita, qué vergüenza de europeos, qué gentuza, no podemos ni reivindicar la gloria de nuestros antepasados, esos sí que tenían lo que hay que tener.


----------



## JB12 (29 Mar 2022)

*"... los partidos socialdemócratas en Alemania y el resto de Europa, los partidos laboristas en Inglaterra, no son laboristas ni socialistas, son básicamente partidos neoliberales pro-estadounidenses."

Antonio Sánches es uno de ellos (yankees) la cesión del Sahara lo demuestra.*


----------



## wanamaker (29 Mar 2022)

No he terminado de leerlo, pero hago la misma pregunta de los ultimos dias.
Si EEUU quiere eso, por que Putin se lo pone en bandeja?
Es un agente de la CIA o que?


----------



## El Perdonador (29 Mar 2022)

Efectivamente, la guerra no va contra el NOM, lo acelera adelantando su agenda


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (29 Mar 2022)

Yo ya estoy cansado de todo esto. Ver la situación tan clara y tener que tratar a diario con gente idiota que no se entera de nada, y que además son la inmensa mayoría, me agota. No veo futuro posible, si el trabajo para conseguir despertar a una sola persona ya es de por sí un trabajo hercúleo, ¿como se puede despertar a las masas, siendo que sin ese despertar no hay solución posible?. Ya veis como está la gente, aborregada del todo.


----------



## IPH_2 (29 Mar 2022)

Los españoles pasaremos hambre. Quizá con un poco de suerte eso nos haga despertar. 

Pero la realidad es mucho más deprimente que cualquier teoría de la conspiración.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Yo ya estoy cansado de todo esto. Ver la situación tan clara y tener que tratar a diario con gente idiota que no se entera de nada, y que además son la inmensa mayoría, me agota. No veo futuro posible, si el trabajo para conseguir despertar a una sola persona ya es de por sí un trabajo hercúleo, ¿como se puede despertar a las masas, siendo que sin ese despertar no hay solución posible?. Ya veis como está la gente, aborregada del todo.



Cuando hables de los grandes medios de comunicación, no los nombres, nombra a sus dueños: familia Lara, Agostini, Berlusconi.... Pon nombres a los responsables. Olvídate de los periodistas.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Mar 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No he terminado de leerlo, pero hago la misma pregunta de los ultimos dias.
> Si EEUU quiere eso, por que Putin se lo pone en bandeja?
> Es un agente de la CIA o que?



O que Rusia ha llegado a la conclusión de que es imposible que Europa se libere de EE.UU. y mejorar sus relaciones con ella, y que es mejor mirar a Asia.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Mar 2022)

El Partido Demócrata de EEUU controla a todos los partidos políticos de Europa salvo algún partido nacionalista y euroesceptico


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Mar 2022)

novedaC

llevamos 1 anyo sabiendolo esto ya..


----------



## wanamaker (29 Mar 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> O que Rusia ha llegado a la conclusión de que es imposible que Europa se libere de EE.UU. y mejorar sus relaciones con ella, y que es mejor mirar a Asia.



Y por que seria necesario lo de Ucrania para mirar a Asia?


----------



## -carrancas (29 Mar 2022)

algunos otanistas les va a estallar la cabeza


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (29 Mar 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> O que Rusia ha llegado a la conclusión de que es imposible que Europa se libere de EE.UU. y mejorar sus relaciones con ella, y que es mejor mirar a Asia.



Os falta hacer una conexión mental para darle sentido a todo lo que está ocurriendo, que no es otra que entender que tanto EEUU, como Rusia, China, la Unión Europea, etc..., están todos bajo el mismo yugo y controlados por lo mismo. Asistimos a una función de teatro enorme, y esto lo sabemos porque al mirar a través de un simple microscopio óptico, algo que puede hacer cualquiera, ha aparecido óxido de gráfeno y microelectrónica en las vacunas cobi19.

Recordad, esto se le ha inoculado a casi toda la población mundial, y han colaborado todos los gobiernos de todos los paises, luego todos estaban de acuerdo y han colaborado engañando a sus respectivas poblaciones, ¿quién ha dado las órdenes?, ¿quién ha podido obligar a unos y a otros ha hacer esto, siendo como son, algunos de ellos, enemigos irreconciliables dispuesto a enfrentarse en una guerra?. Una vez agarrado el hilo de este ovillo basta con tirar de él para llegar a conclusiones inquietantes donde se perfila algo peor que la peor teoría de la conspiración imaginada. Como dice el dicho, la realidad supera a la ficción (por mucho).


----------



## Orífero (29 Mar 2022)

De toda la vida: "Es mi globalización y me la llevo".


----------



## vettonio (29 Mar 2022)

Grande el profesor Hudson, como siempre.

En algunas cosas disiento, pero Hudson es un claro ejemplo de alguien que utiliza la cabeza para pensar.

Y lleva décadas haciéndolo.

El cerebro. a diferencia del estómago, no avisa cuando está vacío.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (29 Mar 2022)

El problema de estos análisis es que por encima de las naciones hay un pulpo de nariz sobresaliente del que nunca se habla. Y cuando habla de que "el temor de Estados Unidos es que el movimiento ecologista bla bla bla" a uno se le quitan las ganas de decir nada porque 1- ¿Qué es Estados unidos? ¿Su oligarquía, su administración, su pueblo? ¿Parte de ese pulpo que tiene residencia allí? Y 2- el movimiento ambientalista es 100% anglosajón. ¿Por qué coño iban a tener miedo de algo que han creado ellos y que pueden desmantelar en cuestión de días? Y podría seguir pero no vale la pena.

Seguid jugando al ajedrez en 2D.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sapere_Aude (29 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Cuando hables de los grandes medios de comunicación, no los nombres, nombra a sus dueños: familia Lara, Agostini, Berlusconi.... Pon nombres a los responsables. Olvídate de los periodistas.



¿Sus dueños son los que ponen dinero a fondo perdido? Si la respuesta es sí, sus dueños son otros.

Otro que no se entera de nada.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Mar 2022)

Amigos, el unico camino para que la milenaria y gloriosa Europa sobreviva a estos tiempos, es que EURRUSIA se una. 

La union economica y politica de Rusia con la UE seria el fin de la anglosfera. Si no, nos convertiremos en las marionetas de USA, China y la India. Seremos el campo se batalla se todas estas potencias.

Lo que estamos viviendo es un prolegomeno de lo que nos preparan. Enfrentarnos para hundirnos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Yo ya estoy cansado de todo esto. Ver la situación tan clara y tener que tratar a diario con gente idiota que no se entera de nada, y que además son la inmensa mayoría, me agota. No veo futuro posible, si el trabajo para conseguir despertar a una sola persona ya es de por sí un trabajo hercúleo, ¿como se puede despertar a las masas, siendo que sin ese despertar no hay solución posible?. Ya veis como está la gente, aborregada del todo.



Con HAMBRE... no hay nada mejor que el hambre para espabilar al dormido.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Mar 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> ¿Sus dueños son los que ponen dinero a fondo perdido? Si la respuesta es sí, sus dueños son otros.
> 
> Otro que no se entera de nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Explícamelo mejor, sabio.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es la economía especulativa contra la productiva.
> 
> Aquí lo dice en una frase un ganadero lo que Hitler se extendió durante 5 minutos .
> 
> ...



BRVTAL HITLER


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Mar 2022)

Me espero a que salga el blu ray


----------



## daesrd (29 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Michael Hudson:
> 
> "La guerra no es contra Rusia ni contra Ucrania; la guerra es contra Europa y Alemania"
> 
> ...



BINGOOOO!!


----------



## SBrixton (29 Mar 2022)

La guerra es de EE.UU contra Rusia, del Estado Profundo USA, si hubiera sido necesario provocar mas a los rusos para que Putin diera este paso, hubieran provocado mas, el caso es destruir Rusia o su estado nacinalista. Cuanto de ello consiga es caso aparte, lo mismo hasta sale mas rezorzada, ya se vera.

Que en el camino quien mas sale perdiendo es Europa, pues ni tan mal para USA, pero mientras sigamos bajo su directriz y ahora toca como dice un forero mas atras, acoquinarles pasta.

Aun asi Alemania no se ha comprometido a otra cosa que ha dejar de comprar gas ruso en Abril de 2024! No olvidemos que eso esta muy lejos.

Estamos en una guerra total y los bandos pueden cambiar mucho sobre la marcha como se ha visto en la Historia. Yo no olvido la actitud de los Mendoza o el Marques de Villena cuando analizo la geopolitica. La lucha por el trono de Castilla y la Union de las España es un modus operandis que se repite continuamente.

Sacar conclusiones de cada pequeño desenlace, como hace el articulista, es precipitado y tiende a la confusion. A mi personalmente me ha costado mucho entender la entrevista.

Y como hay tantas informacio es y opiniones por ahi, es mejor tener una estructura solida de la narrativa, basada en lo que es 100% seguro, au que quede incompleta. Igual que un puzzle ya se completara.


----------



## Zappa (29 Mar 2022)

Analisis - La guerra de Ucrania es un señuelo, esto va de ECONOMÍA


Estamos asistiendo al fin de la globalización y el poder del dólar en directo. El anuncio de la convertibilidad de oro a rublos, y la única admisión de rublos por parte de los países "hostiles" (colaboradores con Ucrania) lo cambia TODO. El mundo entero, económicamente, va a dar un giro muy...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kluster (29 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> *Bueno, la herramienta obvia que se ha utilizado durante los últimos 75 años ha sido el soborno. Los políticos europeos especialmente son muy fáciles de sobornar. Y la mayoría de los países, simplemente pagándoles dinero*


----------



## lapetus (29 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Entonces, ¿se han puesto de acuerdo Rusia y USA en acabar con Europa?



No de acuerdo, pero a las dos les beneficia la situación. 
Yo hasta veo a USA dando armas a Rusia para alargar la guerra si su ejército se viene abajo.


----------



## lapetus (29 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Aun asi Alemania no se ha comprometido a otra cosa que ha dejar de comprar gas ruso en Abril de 2024! No olvidemos que eso esta muy lejos.



No no, por lo pronto ya se tienen que retratar y aumentar el gasto militar, porque ya no cuela lo de llevarse bien con Rusia. Ahora toca comprar F35s, y Patriots o Iron Dome.


----------



## ashe (30 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es la economía especulativa contra la productiva.
> 
> Aquí lo dice en una frase un ganadero lo que Hitler se extendió durante 5 minutos .
> 
> ...



Por eso se lo cepillaron, no tanto por el patron trabajo sino para que no hubiese alternativa a lo actual, pero como ya no hay un hitler al que culpar...
Lo peor es que el video no es tan irreal...


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (30 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> No de acuerdo, pero a las dos les beneficia la situación.
> Yo hasta veo a USA dando armas a Rusia para alargar la guerra si su ejército se viene abajo.



si rusia se queda sin armamento, cosa que no pasará
solo tienen que pasarse por afganistan a recoger lo que los americanos dejaron abandonado antes de salir con el rabo entre las piernas rodeados por pastores de cabras


----------



## frenlib (30 Mar 2022)

Pillo hilo mítico cortocircuitador de burbujeros.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es la economía especulativa contra la productiva.
> 
> Aquí lo dice en una frase un ganadero lo que Hitler se extendió durante 5 minutos .
> 
> ...



Qué gran discurso, pero sobre todo, ¡qué gran razonamiento!
¿Qué discurso es este, cómo puedo buscarlo, fecha, lugar, título, algo?


----------



## chemarin (30 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Os falta hacer una conexión mental para darle sentido a todo lo que está ocurriendo, que no es otra que entender que tanto EEUU, como Rusia, China, la Unión Europea, etc..., están todos bajo el mismo yugo y controlados por lo mismo. Asistimos a una función de teatro enorme, y esto lo sabemos porque al mirar a través de un simple microscopio óptico, algo que puede hacer cualquiera, ha aparecido óxido de gráfeno y microelectrónica en las vacunas cobi19.
> 
> Recordad, esto se le ha inoculado a casi toda la población mundial, y han colaborado todos los gobiernos de todos los paises, luego todos estaban de acuerdo y han colaborado engañando a sus respectivas poblaciones, ¿quién ha dado las órdenes?, ¿quién ha podido obligar a unos y a otros ha hacer esto, siendo como son, algunos de ellos, enemigos irreconciliables dispuesto a enfrentarse en una guerra?. Una vez agarrado el hilo de este ovillo basta con tirar de él para llegar a conclusiones inquietantes donde se perfila algo peor que la peor teoría de la conspiración imaginada. Como dice el dicho, la realidad supera a la ficción (por mucho).



Tampoco tienes tanta comprensión como crees tener, en primer lugar, es falso que se haya vacunado la mayoría de la población mundial, hay muchísimos países que han pasado, especialmente en África. En segundo lugar, no hay nadie que haya ordenado a Putin para que los rusos se vacunen, es mucho más sencillo que eso, se introduce el miedo ante la gente, hay quien resiste y hay quien no, nadie ha obligado al españolito medio a vacunarse, pero la falta de preparación mental, unida al miedo, han hecho su trabajo. A los rusos les ha pasado lo mismo, como a cualquier sociedad parecida a la occidental. Yo no me he vacunado, pero si hubiera sido presidente de Rusia NO me hubiera opuesto a la vacunación de nadie (por supuesto que tampoco la hubiera fomentado). A otra escala, a mis familiares no les he animado ni a vacunarse ni a no hacerlo, eso es lo sensato, simplemente porque nadie lo sabe todo. Tú puedes tomar decisiones por ti, pero no por los demás.

Tenéis una visión simplista del mundo, ¿qué te crees que Satanás reúne a los líderes mundiales y les dice lo que hay que hacer? ¿No te das cuenta que entre ellos disputan?


----------



## PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. (30 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Michael Hudson:
> 
> "La guerra no es contra Rusia ni contra Ucrania; la guerra es contra Europa y Alemania"
> 
> ...



Esa mierda traducida no hay quien la entienda


----------



## pandillero (30 Mar 2022)

*"El temor de los Estados Unidos, por supuesto, es que el movimiento ecologista sea capaz de moverse para detener el calentamiento global mediante la desaceleración de los combustibles de carbón, el petróleo y el gas, por lo que al crear esta crisis en Europa, los Estados Unidos han basado su política exterior en la aceleración del calentamiento global."*
Hasta hay he leido. Así que cuñadismo eh? Así estamos.


----------



## Sephiroth (30 Mar 2022)

Muy buena entrevista. Muy realista

Casi siempre, la realidad es fácil de entender. Se complica cuando hay interés de ocultar la realidad.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Mar 2022)

PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. dijo:


> Esa mierda traducida no hay quien la entienda



Lo que te duele es que se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Mar 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> *"El temor de los Estados Unidos, por supuesto, es que el movimiento ecologista sea capaz de moverse para detener el calentamiento global mediante la desaceleración de los combustibles de carbón, el petróleo y el gas, por lo que al crear esta crisis en Europa, los Estados Unidos han basado su política exterior en la aceleración del calentamiento global."*
> Hasta hay he leido. Así que cuñadismo eh? Así estamos.



_Hasta *hay* he *leido*. _¿De verdad sabes leer? Escribir, desde luego que no.


----------



## pandillero (30 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> _Hasta *hay* he *leido*. _¿De verdad sabes leer? Escribir, desde luego que no.



Touché, pero tú copiapegas cualquier mierda haciendote el analista geopolítico. Eso sí que es cuñadismo.


----------



## Ludovicus (30 Mar 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Y por que seria necesario lo de Ucrania para mirar a Asia?



Lo de Ucrania sería porque, por lo que decía yo en el anterior mensaje, Rusia ha renunciado a intentar tener buenas relaciones con Europa.


----------



## Ludovicus (30 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Os falta hacer una conexión mental para darle sentido a todo lo que está ocurriendo, que no es otra que entender que tanto EEUU, como Rusia, China, la Unión Europea, etc..., están todos bajo el mismo yugo y controlados por lo mismo. Asistimos a una función de teatro enorme, y esto lo sabemos porque al mirar a través de un simple microscopio óptico, algo que puede hacer cualquiera, ha aparecido óxido de gráfeno y microelectrónica en las vacunas cobi19.
> 
> Recordad, esto se le ha inoculado a casi toda la población mundial, y han colaborado todos los gobiernos de todos los paises, luego todos estaban de acuerdo y han colaborado engañando a sus respectivas poblaciones, ¿quién ha dado las órdenes?, ¿quién ha podido obligar a unos y a otros ha hacer esto, siendo como son, algunos de ellos, enemigos irreconciliables dispuesto a enfrentarse en una guerra?. Una vez agarrado el hilo de este ovillo basta con tirar de él para llegar a conclusiones inquietantes donde se perfila algo peor que la peor teoría de la conspiración imaginada. Como dice el dicho, la realidad supera a la ficción (por mucho).



Las vacunas que han puesto en Rusia y en Occidente no son las mismas. Negar que hay un conflicto entre Rusia y Occidente (ya antes de esta guerra, y más tras empezar esta guerra) es negar la evidencia.


----------



## -carrancas (30 Mar 2022)

lo mas triste es que tenga que venir alguien de fuera a decirtelo.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Mar 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> lo mas triste es que tenga que venir alguien de fuera a decirtelo.



Pues sí. El problema aquí es de no querer enterarse. No saben, pero intuyen y hacen como que no se enteran


----------



## abe heinsenberg (1 Abr 2022)

sigo pensando que todos forman parte del NOM,desde hijo de putin hasta el chino pig,recordar que la plandemia empezó en china con un murciélago que se trajino a un pangolin o al reves,imágenes de chinos desplomados por la calle,cuerentenas,terror, el cocido agenda 2030, adrezado con invasión de moronegros y cobrisos,que vienen a pagar las pensiones


----------



## Lammero (1 Abr 2022)

PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. dijo:


> Esa mierda traducida no hay quien la entienda




La traducción es razonablemente buena...

Lo más gordo que he visto es traducir "to grab" como "agarrar", en vez de apropiarse, expropiar, tomar por la fuerza, etc. (según el contexto)


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Abr 2022)

no he leido el tocho, pero el titular es un buen punto de vista.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> no he leido el tocho, pero el titular es un buen punto de vista.



Te lo aconsejo. Es de esos textos en los que uno no sólo se informa sino que además aprende.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Abr 2022)

Si os leeis el libro de Anthony Blinken actual Secretario de Estado de USA váis a flipar.

Es el arquitecto del conficto ruso (aunque su principal tesis va en dirección contraria a la realidad del conflicot ucra actual), el titulo de su libro ya lo dice todo....

*Ally Versus Ally: America, Europe, and the Siberian Pipeline Crisis*

conspiranoicoJjj gnyeeee


----------



## Can Pistraus (20 Abr 2022)

M. Priede, te queda poco en este mundo. No lo malgastes de una forma tán patetica, arrastrandote en un foro, haciendo un proselitismo de una raza mongoloide.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> M. Priede, te queda poco en este mundo. No lo malgastes de una forma tán patetica, arrastrandote en un foro, haciendo un proselitismo de una raza mongoloide.



De momento ando bien de salud, a ver si duro dos décadas más, o sea que todavía me queda cuerda.

En el foro me leen; mucho menos de lo que dice el contador de visitas, pero me leen; fuera de aquí no me leería nadie.


----------



## Can Pistraus (20 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> De momento ando bien de salud, a ver si duro dos décadas más, o sea que todavía me queda cuerda.
> 
> En el foro me leen; mucho menos de lo que dice el contador de visitas, pero me leen; fuera de aquí no me leería nadie.



Tú no tenías otro nick, parecido pero aún así diferente al que tienes ahora, antes de 2011? Creo recordar que eras un habitual del subforo politica y eras muy activo contra Catalunya. Ahora veo que has encontrato un nuevo filón con Rusia, tu madre patria 
No merece la pena. SI aún abrieras 20 hilos al día sobre España o tu terruño, pase, pero sobre la Horda de oro?


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jul 2022)

__





La economia Rusa caera solo un 3% + Bloomberg


Segun JPMorgan la caida este año sera solo un 3% y todos los "ejjjjpertos" bajan sus previsiones de caida y por supuesto todos dicen que "en el futuro ..." "en el largo plazo ..." Pero en general la tendencia esta clara...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (16 Jul 2022)

En Burbuja se dice lo mismo

Qui prodes ?


----------



## nekcab (16 Jul 2022)

Michael Hudson dijo:


> MH: Eso parece. El gran interrogante es la India. Porque es muy grande. Y la India ya se ha posicionado para ser el intermediario de mucha financiación del comercio financiero con Rusia. India también es propensa a ser pro-estadounidense. Y Modi en el pasado políticamente ha sido muy pro-americano. Pero el hecho es que si miras los intereses económicos nacionales implícitos de la India, sus intereses económicos están con la región en la que se encuentra. Con Eurasia, no con Estados Unidos.
> 
> Así que la cuestión es, creo que dentro del Pentágono y del Departamento de Estado, su gran preocupación es, ¿cómo mantenemos el control de India en manos de Estados Unidos?



Por tanto, veremos en un período de año-2 años noticias sobre la India en todos los telediarios. Serán los movimientos de la anglosfera intentando agarrar a la India bajo "su paraguas".



Michael Hudson dijo:


> A largo plazo, van a ver, vamos a tener que ser autosuficientes en los principales puntos de presión. Vamos a tener que producir nuestros propios alimentos. No importar nuestro trigo. Vamos a tener que dejar de cultivar en plantaciones de exportación y tener nuestro propio grano, tal vez volver a la agricultura de tamaño familiar para hacer todo esto. Vamos a tener que producir nuestras propias armas, vamos a tener que tener nuestras propias fuentes de combustible, y eso incluiría la energía solar y la energía renovable para independizarnos del comercio de petróleo, gas y carbón dominado por Estados Unidos. Así que el efecto a largo plazo, incluso a medio plazo, de todo esto va a hacer que otros países sean autosuficientes e independientes.



Por tanto, en realidad todas estas campañas por el medio ambiente su motor será precisamente ese: la autosuficiencia. Entiendo que la UE habrá asumido que habrá cierto tope en el nivel de consumo precisamente pq ahora deben autoabastecerse entre sus miembros. Y eso implica que no serán los precios ni el nivel de producción del pasado.


#ANGLOSFERAMUNDIAL


----------



## nekcab (16 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo que dice Hudson es interesante, pero su teoría abre algunos interrogantes, ¿según Hudson EEUU renuncia a dominar el mundo y se conforma con controlar el 20 % de la población? Me parece que eso suena a derrota estrepitosa. Eso sí a Europa la tiene pillada como si fuera una perrita, qué vergüenza de europeos, qué gentuza, no podemos ni reivindicar la gloria de nuestros antepasados, esos sí que tenían lo que hay que tener.



Es que nuestros antepasados no jugaban al mismo juego que el mundo actual. La globalización, con todo lo que eso implica, tiene sus costes, riesgos, contrapartidas, problemas, ... Son comparaciones fuera de lugar.


----------



## chemarin (16 Jul 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Es que nuestros antepasados no jugaban al mismo juego que el mundo actual. La globalización, con todo lo que eso implica, tiene sus costes, riesgos, contrapartidas, problemas, ... Son comparaciones fuera de lugar.



Desde luego, nuestros antepasados jamás hubieran aceptado ser vasallos de sus enemigos. Ahora los españolitos lo sois y felices y orgullosos de serlo.


----------



## nekcab (16 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Desde luego, nuestros antepasados jamás hubieran aceptado ser vasallos de sus enemigos. Ahora los españolitos lo sois y felices y orgullosos de serlo.



Ese plural te lo puedes meter por el culo. Puto listillo.


----------



## chemarin (16 Jul 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Ese plural te lo puedes meter por el culo. Puto listillo.



Si tienes pinta de perrita faldera, es que no falla.


----------



## nekcab (16 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Si tienes pinta de perrita faldera, es que no falla.



Ahhhh... que eres un troll de mierda. Vaale. ¡¡¡Aaaaa tomar por culo!!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es la economía especulativa contra la productiva.
> 
> Aquí lo dice en una frase un ganadero lo que Hitler se extendió durante 5 minutos .
> 
> ...




Bien es verdad que esa tensa relación entre productores y saqueadores ha sido una constante desde el tiempo de las tribus. 
*
Los cazadores/recolectores* , de los cuales descienden las personas con ideología de izquierdas (" el gen rojo existe ") ... , cuando se acababan los animales a los que cazar o llegaba el invierno o la sequía , asaltaban los poblados de los pastores y agricultores ( que son los ahorradores que guardaban la simiente en el invierno para poder plantar en primavera ) los mataban y arrasaban con todo.

El problema es que *se quedaban sin la gallina de los huevos de oro* puesto que al igual que las presas , los agricultores que no habían muerto huían. Tal es así que llegaron al polo norte y cruzaron océanos huyendo de los asesinos. 

Fue entonces cuando nació una extraña asociación entre ambos mundos que perdura hasta hoy :

" yo no te mato , pero a cambio me tienes que mantener y te protejo de otros asaltantes y de mi mismo " ( lo que hacía Al Capone ) 

Una especie de impuesto revolucionario como el de ETA , que los comerciantes que pagaban quedaban libres de un atentado , que es lo mismo que hace el sistema : la amenaza de hacienda de embargarte o encarcelarte si no entras por el aro y no te sometes a su saqueo. 

Una relación mafiosa que se ha convertido en normalidad porque no hay alternativa .
Para que la gente no sea consciente de que le roban 6 meses de su vida traducido a impuestos sin contar impuestos indirectos , les envían desde bebés a las guarderías y les van domando y trastornando a lo largo de su infancia . 
El sistema sueña con que después de " los estudios que no sirven para nada " , el individuo empiece a pagar hasta que se retire y justo ese día se muera.


----------



## sirpask (16 Jul 2022)

Hilo 5 estrellas.

Dice todo lo que algunos llevamos sopechando decadas.


----------



## kerevienteya (23 Jul 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ya está el hijo de PUTA del viejo metiendo mierda contra EEUU y blanqueando a la puta URSS
> 
> Hijo de puta viejo ASQUEROSO



Señor Lo Santos se ha vuelto ha olvidar la pastilla?


----------



## Fabs (9 Ago 2022)

Buena entrvista. El artículo original ya no está disponible ni en la propia web de globalresearch. Si no fuera por la paco-traducción no hay forma de encontrar ya esa entrevista fuera de webarchive.org.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lonchafina (18 Sep 2022)

Esto yo pensaba que estaba claro desde el inicio de la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## machotafea (18 Sep 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Os falta hacer una conexión mental para darle sentido a todo lo que está ocurriendo, que no es otra que entender que tanto EEUU, como Rusia, China, la Unión Europea, etc..., están todos bajo el mismo yugo y controlados por lo mismo. Asistimos a una función de teatro enorme, y esto lo sabemos porque al mirar a través de un simple microscopio óptico, algo que puede hacer cualquiera, ha aparecido óxido de gráfeno y microelectrónica en las vacunas cobi19.
> 
> Recordad, esto se le ha inoculado a casi toda la población mundial, y han colaborado todos los gobiernos de todos los paises, luego todos estaban de acuerdo y han colaborado engañando a sus respectivas poblaciones, ¿quién ha dado las órdenes?, ¿quién ha podido obligar a unos y a otros ha hacer esto, siendo como son, algunos de ellos, enemigos irreconciliables dispuesto a enfrentarse en una guerra?. Una vez agarrado el hilo de este ovillo basta con tirar de él para llegar a conclusiones inquietantes donde se perfila algo peor que la peor teoría de la conspiración imaginada. Como dice el dicho, la realidad supera a la ficción (por mucho).



El JUDÍO


----------

